# My New Additions :)



## GeorgiaRose998 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yesterday I was out in the local pet shop and saw these two gorgeous girlies, and after much consideration I decided that I wanted to take these two home. They're roughly 12 weeks old, but I'm not 100% sure on their coat type; so any help there would be lovely. Decided on the name of one of them but still choosing for the other. I'll attach a few pictures so you can see them.


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Cute mouslings! They look like regular shorthairs to me, judging by the photos anyway.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

The yellow ones look either fawn or argente pied and the grey one is a dove pied.


----------

